
A new technique for making responsive, JavaScript-free charts - kreetx
https://dev.to/richharris/a-new-technique-for-making-responsive-javascript-free-charts-gmp
======
znpy
At this point i'm starting to think that browsers should offer basic stylable
charting as a default html element.

This way charts could be implemented correctly, natively and efficiently.

